# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Languages AI and robots studies by Luc Steels

## Airicist

Luc Steels

Evolutionary linguistics

Fluid construction grammar

----------


## Airicist

TEDxBrussels - Luc Steels - The Robot Culture

Uploaded on Nov 23, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Can robots be made creative enough to invent their own language?

Published on Jan 28, 2013




> Luc Steels delivers the 2012 Simonyi lecture and asks: can machines be creative enough to invent their own language?
> 
> Professor Steels talks about some of his recent breakthrough experiments, which have seen robots programmed to play language games and come up with novel concepts, words and meanings. He discusses how this triggers a process of cultural evolution that leads to more complex forms of language and deliberate on what this tells us about the nature of our own intelligence and the future of artificial intelligence. Luc Steels is ICREA Research Professor at the Institut de Biologia Evolutiva (CSIC-UPF) in Barcelona and Director of the Sony Computer Science Laboratory in Paris. The Simonyi Lecture is funded by a generous gift from the Amalur Foundation.

----------


## Airicist

Luc Steels - Body image and memory: a robotic experiment
March 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Luc Steels -- Breaking the Wall to Living Robots @Falling Walls 2013

Published on Feb 3, 2014




> BREAKING THE WALL TO LIVING ROBOTS. How Artificial Intelligence Research Tries to Build Intelligent Autonomous Systems
> 
> Luc Steels
> ICREA Research Professor, Universitat Pompeu Fabra, Barcelona, Spain, Director of the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, Vrije Universiteit Brussel, Belgium and Director of the Sony Computer Science Laboratory, Paris, France
> 
> Can robots be creative enough to build their own language? Computational linguistics explores semiotics, its origins, evolution and dynamics with an interdisciplinary approach aimed at finding out statistics and rules to construct a computational model of natural language. Luc Steels, with more than 30 PhD theses granted under his direction, 200 articles published and 15 books edited (and an opera written about robots!) is one of the world's leading experts in the area of artificial intelligence. During the last decade, he focused on dialogs for humanoid robots and fundamental research into the origins of language and meaning. Steels is able to interpret and validate the simulations performed by computers and to compare them with the theories of evolutionary biology, cognitive neuroscience and cultural dynamics. He is currently an ICREA professor at Universitat Pompeu Fabra Barcelona, director of the Sony Computer Science Laboratory in Paris and was founding director of the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory at Vrije Universiteit Brussels. At Falling Walls, Steels explains how close we are to understanding how the human brain evolved to allow the genesis of language, considering the potential benefits for the further development of artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Luc Steels: Can Robots invent their own language?

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> For more than a decade we have been doing robotic experiments to understand how language could originate in a population of embodied agents. This has resulted in various fundamental mechanisms for the self-organisation of vocabularies, the co-evolution of words and meanings, and the emergence of grammar. It has also lead to a number of technological advances in language processing technologies, in particular a new grammar formalism called Fluid Construction Grammar, that attempts to formalise and capture insights from construction grammar, and a new scheme for doing grounded semantics on robots.
> 
> This talk gives a (very brief) overview of our approach and discusses some details of the technical spin-offs that have come out of this work. The talk is illustrated with live software demos and videos of robots playing language games. The talk ends with a number of open problems and issues that we need to tackle before having adaptive open-ended language communication between humans and robots.
> 
> Luc Steels - ICREA/IBE, Barcelona - Sony CSL Paris
> 
> Luc Steels studied linguistics at the University of Antwerp (Belgium) and computer science at MIT. After working in the domain of expert systems for geophysical data interpretation at Schlumberger, he founded in 1983 the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory of the Free University of Brussels (VUB). There he worked with his students on many topics of AI, ranging from knowledge engineering and machine learning to computational linguistics and robotics. In 1996 Steels founded the Sony Computer Science Laboratory in Paris which he directed until april 2014. This laboratory has made many contributions to developmental robotics, musical creativity, and computational linguistics. At the moment he is ICREA research professor at the Institut de Biologia Evolutiva in Barcelona (UPF-CSIC) working on the evolution of language. 
> 
> Steels is a member of the European Academy of Science, the New York Academy and the Royal Academy of Science of Belgium. His publications include a dozen books and hundreds of papers in top level journals, such as (Nature Physics, BBS, AI Journal, Trends in Cognitive Science, etc.) 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Amazing! Conversation Between Robots - The Hunt for AI - BBC

Published on Oct 3, 2015




> Marcus Du Sautoy meets robots that learn about their own body from their reflection and begin to communicate, a step closer to artificial intelligence? Taken from The Hunt for AI.


Article "Watch two robots invent their own spoken language"

by Dylan Love
October 7, 2015

----------

